# Sangfroidish vs pathos



## Totodile (Mar 8, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage cap: 33%
> ...


[size=+2]*Sangfroidish vs pathos*[/size]

*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Quelana* the female Fennekin <Blaze>
 *Kalameet* the male Noibat <Telepathy> @ Yache Berry
 *Oscar* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Soothe Bell
 *Domhnall* the male Meowth <Pickup> @ Eviolite
 *Hindenburg* the male Drifloon <Unburden>
 *Artorias* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Queen Anne* the female Sandile <Intimidate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Rucks* the male Lillipup <Vital Spirit> @ Eviolite
 *Havel* the male Aron <Sturdy> @ Thick Club
 *Neku* the male Scraggy <Shed Skin>


*pathos's active squad*

 *Zoom* the genderless Magneton <Magnet Pull> @ Wise Glasses
 *Akra* the female Skorupi <Sniper> @ Lucky Egg
 *Syler* the male Golbat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Dwight* the male Poliwhirl <Water Absorb> @ King's Rock
 *Billy Bell* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shriek* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Nakki* the male Growlithe <Intimidate> @ Fire Stone
 *Topher* the genderless Metang <Clear Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Trigger* the male Nidoran <Poison Point> @ Eviolite
 *Shir* the female Jigglypuff <Competitive> @ Moon Stone

Order of business:
- Sangfroidish sends out
- pathos sends out and commands
- Sangfroidish commands


----------



## Meowth (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for picking this up, Totodile :D

Let's go, Domhnall!


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 9, 2015)

WAH THANK YOU TOTODILE ;n; piddles from excitement

o-ok so it doesn't really /matter/ who I pick since... they'll be changed soon... so I might as well take this chance to evolve Shir :D (please do not typo name I know it's tempting.)

Okay, hr hr hr... I'm gonna be a bit different for me and go all-out! Start with *Power-up Punch*, then *Skull Bash* and *Knock Off*. C: If the meowth has clones up, aim for the one with a shadow, and if you can't hit it for some other reason, even though you're slower and should be able to out-wait it, go ahead and *Curse* at 'em. 

*Power-Up Punch / Curse ~ Skull Bash / Curse ~ Knock Off / Curse*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 9, 2015)

She wants more Attack, does she? You know, that doesn't sound like a such a bad idea. Let's open with *Hone Claws*, then *Fake Out* to block that nasty Skull Bash. Finish off with a *Gunk Shot*. Aim carefully!

*Hone Claws ~ Fake Out ~ Gunk Shot*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 9, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Sangfroidish (Ooo)*

Domhnall (M) Pickup
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Twitching his tail.
Commands: Hone Claws ~ Fake Out ~ Gunk Shot

*pathos (Ooo)*

Shir (F) Competitive
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Rocking on her heels.
Commands: Power-Up Punch / Curse ~ Skull Bash / Curse ~ Knock Off / Curse

The warehouse is a mess. That’s really the only way to describe it. Piles of rubble lie uselessly here and there, and the mortar between the bricks in the wall is practically gone. Bits of research equipment is scattered about, looking generally ugly even though it’s mostly out of the way. A single window provides the warehouse’s only source of light, as the light bulb above seems to have exploded long before. It is in this place that two trainers find themselves, eager to test their skills here despite the bizarre effects of radiation (or perhaps because of them). They release their Pokemon, and the ref allows them to get their bearings before signalling the start of the match.

Domhnall is perfectly happy to get the ball rolling. With a surgeon’s precision, he rubs his claws against each other, sharpening them to points. Eager to try out their effectiveness, he grins at Shir, only to receive a faceful of fist. Although the Eviolite tied around his neck glows faintly to absorb the damage, he’s still none too pleased at the sudden punching going on. For her part, Shir pulls back her fist, which feels a little tougher.

That was her warmup act, though. She lowers her head a little, ready to charge at Domhnall with all her power … and then he’s suddenly in her face, batting at her with angry paws and hissing like a snake. More stunned than hurt, Shir can only try to get her breath back as the Meowth skips back, smirking. She won’t fall for that again, she promises herself. Scary as all out, and her heart is taking a while to slow, but next time she’ll be prepared. Trying to calm herself, her eyes scan the various items scattered around, and a sparkle suddenly catches her eye. Sufficiently distracted, she pulls out the evolution stone and hands it to pathos, barely aware that Domhnall is doing the same for Sangfroidish.

When that’s over with, Domhnall arches backward, then hawks up a huge ball of toxins. How those toxins fit into his skinny body, the world will never know. He can barely keep the heavy thing off the ground, but nevertheless he chucks it at Shir, who shrieks as the poisons smack her across the room and seep into her body. Dripping with gunk, she picks herself up, scowling as Domhnall nearly falls over in laughter. That’s it, she decides. No more Miss Nice Girl. With righteous anger, she waddles forward, raises a hand, and smacks the Eviolite right off of him. Domhnall’s lip curls as he leans away, watching his item go flying into a pile a few feet away. Amusement gone, the two opponents glare at each other …

… and then, bizarrely, they change. Both glow in the eerie light of evolution, though the shapes they take are entirely different. For Domhnall, his teeth grow into sharp fangs, and wings sprout from either arm as a dark carapace overtakes his fur. His eyes grow huge and yellow, and his scorpion’s tail swishes through the junk behind him. On Shir’s part, she finds herself taking on a less orthodox transformation: her face melts into a red jewel, and four limbs become five as her fuzzy body turns slippery and yellow. When it’s over, they stare at their new forms, then at each other, wondering what exactly is going on here.

*Sangfroidish (Ooo)*

Domhnall (M) Pickup
Health: 91%
Energy: 88%
Status: Admiring his badass wings. Att +1, Acc +1.
Commands: Hone Claws ~ Fake Out ~ Gunk Shot

*pathos (Ooo)*

Shir (F) Competitive
Health: 74%
Energy: 97%
Status: Confused. Poisoned (3% per round). Att +1.
Actions: Power-Up Punch ~ flinch ~ Knock Off


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall behind Shir is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.

*Calculations:*
- Domhnall’s health: 100% - 4% (Power-Up Punch) - 5% (Knock Off) = 91%
- Domhnall’s energy: 100% - 2% (Hone Claws) - 2% (Fake Out) - 8% (Gunk Shot) = 88%
- Shir’s health: 100% - 6% (Fake Out) + 1% (Moon Stone) - 19% (Gunk Shot) + 1% (Moon Stone) - 3% (poison) = 74%
- Shir’s energy: 100% - 3% (Power-Up Punch) + 1% (Moon Stone) + 1% (Moon Stone) - 3% (Knock Off) + 1% (Moon Stone) = 97%

*Other Notes:*
- Domhnall outspeeds Shir (95 > 85).
- Both Pokemon found evolution stones on the second action.
- Gunk Shot poisoned Shir.
- This round, Domhnall evolved into a Gliscor, and Shir evolved into a Staryu.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $1 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Sangfroidish commands
- pathos commands


----------



## Meowth (Mar 9, 2015)

Gunk Shot's damage output seems a little low; should be nearer 18% by my reckoning. Did you account for its super-effectiveness? Jigglypuff's a Fairy now, remember!

Anyway, you know what, Domh? If you don't get an item, nor does she. *Knock Off* that Moon Stone and then go at her with *Thunder Fang*s. If she has clones, *Feint Attack*, and if she's protecting just file your nails some more.

*Knock Off/Feint Attack/Hone Claws ~ Thunder Fang/Feint Attack/Hone Claws ~ Thunder Fang/Feint Attack/Hone Claws*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 10, 2015)

Ooh I like Staryu... I even have my own Starme... :D Nice job, Shir! 

Okay, let's seeeee... Start by dropping that moon stone, that'll lessen the damage from knock off. That shouldn't take an entire action, especially not if the rest of what you're doing is totally immobile, so let's *Reflect* that gliscor's *Type*, to block those thunder fangs. Then we'll *Ice Beam* twice, which should get us juuust over caps...

*Reflect Type (drop moon stone) ~ Ice Beam x2*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 10, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Sangfroidish (Ooo)*

Domhnall (M) Pickup
Health: 91%
Energy: 88%
Status: Admiring his badass wings. Att +1, Acc +1.
Commands: Knock Off/Feint Attack/Hone Claws ~ Thunder Fang/Feint Attack/Hone Claws ~ Thunder Fang/Feint Attack/Hone Claws

*pathos (Ooo)*

Shir (F) Competitive
Health: 74%
Energy: 97%
Status: Confused. Poisoned (3% per round). Att +1.
Commands: Reflect Type (drop moon stone) ~ Ice Beam x2

Domhnall brandishes his giant claws, watching as she drops her Moon Stone, sending it clattering toward a discarded piece of equipment. This is the perfect time to hit her some more … hit it some more? Is she even a girl, still? Whatever. He swoops through the air, a little awkwardly, and slaps Shir with force enough to make her lean back. For her part, Shir displays no emotion at the blow, though that might be due less to her iron control of passion and more to her distinct lack of a face. She does feel a grudging admiration for Domhnall: that evil grin, those leathery wings … Concentrating on those traits as well as others, she allows the energy within him to pervade her, altering her own composition into one that is both heavier and lighter than the usual Staryu.

Domhnall looks at her with some trepidation. It didn’t look like she actually did anything, so she must have done something he really won’t like. Nevertheless, he bares fangs that crackle with energy, and sinks them into Shir’s body … but the electricity fizzles out as soon as he makes contact, and when he pulls away there aren’t even any marks left behind. He doesn’t have much time for disappointment, though, since an undaunted Shir quickly makes an orb of arctic energy grow in front of her jewel-like core. She fires it at Domhnall’s arm, and he shrieks at the unexpected cold. It’s enough to ice his claw over, and he stares at the ineffective limb in horror. What did she just do to him? What is this witchcraft? Furious, he bites her again, but once more the thunder in his jaws does nothing. Shir, deciding that she likes being super-effective, shoots another Ice Beam at her foe, and while this one doesn’t have quite the bone-chilling cold of its predecessor, it nevertheless is far from a pleasant experience for Domhnall.

A whistle from the ref signals the end of the round, and immediately both battlers begin to glow once more. Domhnall shrinks to the size of something spritely, and he clutches the nearest object — a flower that he happens to be standing on — in an attempt not to fall over from the sudden shift. Shir, meanwhile, quickly looms over her foe, taking on a shape that is also leafy and faerie, though in very different ways. Her pupil-less eyes take in the sight of him, and she raises leaf-like arms (one still frozen over) to stifle a giggle. Domhnall sticks his tongue out at her, praying to be freed soon from this indignity.

*Sangfroidish (Ooo)*

Domhnall (M) Pickup
Health: 58% (capped)
Energy: 79%
Status: Mourning his masculinity. Frozen (moderate). Att +1, Acc +1.
Actions: Knock Off ~ Thunder Fang ~ Thunder Fang

*pathos (Ooo)*

Shir (F) Competitive
Health: 67%
Energy: 84%
Status: Feeling graceful. Poisoned (3% per round). Att +1.
Actions: Reflect Type (drop moon stone) ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall behind Shir is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Domhnall’s health: 91% - 18% (Ice Beam) - 15% (Ice Beam) (capped) = 58%
- Domhnall’s energy: 88% - 3% (Knock Off) - 3% (Thunder Fang) - 3% (Thunder Fang) = 79%
- Shir’s health: 74% - 4% (Knock Off) - 3% (poison) = 67%
- Shir’s energy: 97% - 3% (Reflect Type) - 5% (Ice Beam ) - 5% (Ice Beam) = 84%

*Other Notes:*
- Shir outspeeds Domhnall (92 > 42).
- On the second action, Ice Beam froze Domhnall’s limb.
- This round, Domhnall evolved into a Flabébé, and Shir evolved into a Leavanny.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $1 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- pathos commands
- Sangfroidish commands


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow, we got REALLY lucky with these rolls, Shir... Flabebe's only fire move is Sunny Day! Wow. You're doing amazing, beb. 

Okie... I'm gonna ask you to set up a *Substitute* for 15%, then *Poison Jab* twice. Again, if there are clones, aim for the one with a shadow; if you still can't hit for some reason (protect or something), go for an *Iron Defense* first and *Calm Mind* last. 

*Substitute (15%) ~ Poison Jab / Iron Defense ~ Poison Jab / Calm Mind*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 10, 2015)

Let's take advantage of that freezing and get off a *Facade* on that substitute. If you manage to break it thus, start copying those Poison Jabs with *Copycat*; if not just cherry tap it with a *Tackle *to conserve energy. If your freezing stops you from attacking entirely (I forget how freezing works in ASB and whether that's a thing it can do), shift your remaining commands up, but default back to Copycat in the second and third action if you become unfrozen.

*Facade ~ Copycat/Tackle/Facade ~ Copycat/Tackle/Facade*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 10, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Sangfroidish (Ooo)*

Domhnall (M) Pickup
Health: 58% (capped)
Energy: 79%
Status: Mourning his masculinity. Frozen limb (moderate). Att +1, Acc +1.
Commands: Facade ~ Copycat/Tackle/Facade ~ Copycat/Tackle/Facade

*pathos (Ooo)*

Shir (F) Competitive
Health: 67%
Energy: 84%
Status: Feeling graceful. Poisoned (3% per round). Att +1.
Commands: Substitute (15%) ~ Poison Jab / Iron Defense ~ Poison Jab / Calm Mind

Shir admires herself, taking pleasure in her new, unorthodox beauty. Nevertheless, she condescends to creating a double of herself out of scraps. Old equipment, rocks, and bits of evolution stones float together to form a Leavanny-shaped construct, which stares blankly forward even as its creator infuses it with her life force. Satisfied, she looks to Domhnall, daring him to do his worst … and is immediately taken aback when he leaps forward, raising his iced-over arm to strike her. The Substitute absorbs the blows, but his pummeling is enough to make it burst immediately, sending scraps flying everywhere in a grimy shower of metal and rocks.

After a long moment of dismay, Shir reacts. She rolls back her metaphorical sleeve, exposing a spindly arm whose tip glints with poison, and gladly stabs him. Domhnall grits his teeth, but he withstands the pain, even going so far as to pay strict attention to her every movement. Once she draws back, he hops off of his flower, wields it like a sword, and shoves its stem into her leg before yanking it out with bizarre pleasure. Hissing in pain, Shir stabs him again, and gets another dose of flower poison for her trouble.

Both Pokemon glare at each other, but their attention is suddenly disrupted by another pair of strange glows. Domhnall rapidly grows bulkier, bulging with muscles as steel plates sprout from head to tail. Shir, meanwhile, shrinks slightly, and a protective shell forms over blue scales while a fluffy tail swishes behind her. Neither is much perturbed by these changes, and they readily prepare themselves to take on another round of exchanging blows.

*Sangfroidish (Ooo)*

Domhnall (M) Pickup
Health: 32%
Energy: 59%
Status: Enjoying his new form. Frozen limb (moderate). Att +1, Acc +1.
Actions: Facade ~ Copycat (Poison Jab) ~ Copycat (Poison Jab)

*pathos (Ooo)*

Shir (F) Competitive
Health: 23%
Energy: 65%
Status: Keeping it together. Poisoned (3% per round). Att +1.
Actions: Substitute (15%) ~ Poison Jab ~ Poison Jab


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall behind Shir is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Domhnall’s health: 58% - 13% (Poison Jab) - 13% (Poison Jab) = 32%
- Domhnall’s energy: 79% - 8% (Facade) - 6% (Copycat (Poison Jab)) - 6% (Copycat (Poison Jab)) = 59%
- Shir’s health: 67% - 15% (Substitute) - 13% (Poison Jab) - 13% (Poison Jab) - 3% (poison) = 23%
- Shir’s energy: 84% - 8% (Substitute) - 5% (Poison Jab) - 5% (Poison Jab) = 65%
- Shir’s Substitute: 15% - 15% (Facade) = 0%

*Other Notes:*
- Shir outspeeds Domhnall (48 > 40).
- Facade broke Shir’s Substitute on the first action.
- This round, Domhnall evolved into a Lairon, and Shir evolved into a Wartortle.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $1 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Sangfroidish commands
- pathos commands


----------



## Meowth (Mar 10, 2015)

we're doomed

Okay Domh, kamikaze tactics time. Spam *Head Smash* until you die. If she decides to Protect for whatever reason, *Iron Defense*, and if she has clones for whatever reason, *Shock Wave*.

*Head Smash/Iron Defense/Shock Wave x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 11, 2015)

Erm, Copycat should cost more energy, as you're using both Copycat and the copied move. 

Anyhow, Shir, you've done amazing in this battle! This'll /probably/ be your last round, so I just wanted you to know I'm proud! Actually, we might be able to make it... let's see...

I want you to get close to that lairon, make _sure_ he _can't_ miss you no matter how bad he fails those rolls, then *Counter* that Head Smash. If he's still alive after that, just *Water Gun* a bunch.

*Counter ~ Water Gun x2*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 11, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Sangfroidish (Ooo)*

Domhnall (M) Pickup
Health: 32%
Energy: 59%
Status: Enjoying his new form. Frozen limb (moderate). Att +1, Acc +1.
Commands: Head Smash/Iron Defense/Shock Wave x3

*pathos (Ooo)*

Shir (F) Competitive
Health: 23%
Energy: 65%
Status: Keeping it together. Poisoned (3% per round). Att +1.
Commands: Counter ~ Water Gun x2

Domhnall manages to stop admiring himself so that he can be suspicious. Shir doesn’t seem to be doing anything … in fact, she’s stepping _closer_ to him, like she wants him to hit her! Well, he’s not going to look a gift turtle in the mouth. He focuses for a moment, then charges almost blindly, rears back, and slams his entire head down on Shir, who falls backward. Domhnall pulls back, poking at his jaw; his face took quite a blow from the impact as well. He looks to Shir, who hasn’t hit the ground yet … in fact, she’s kind of just hanging there, like she’s about to … Uh-oh.

Shir bounces back. Like one of those punchy clowns, she rockets back up in a swift arc, slamming her own head into him with twice the force that he used. Domhnall might not be a spritely Flabébé anymore, but he still goes flying across the room, slamming against the dense wall hard enough to send cracks spiderwebbing across its entire surface. At a nod from the ref, Sangfroidish hurriedly approaches his Pokemon to make sure he’s okay. He’s extremely battered, having been knocked unconscious before even hitting the wall; already he’s transforming back into the familiar shape of a Meowth.

Shuddering, Shir watches for a moment before a familiar glow overtakes her. When it fades, she has become a carapaced creature with a mouth larger than the rest of its body. While she might ordinarily enjoy the sensation of snapping her huge jaws, but right now she’s so tired that she doesn’t even notice she’s doing it. All she can do is hope to get in a last hit before darkness takes her.

*Sangfroidish (Xoo)*

Domhnall (M) Pickup
Health: 0%
Energy: 51%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Head Smash

*pathos (Ooo)*

Shir (F) Competitive
Health: 1%
Energy: 46%
Status: Struggling to stay awake. Poisoned (3% per round). Att +1.
Actions: Counter


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall behind Shir is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Domhnall’s health: 32% - 10% (Head Smash) - 38% (Counter) = 0%
- Domhnall’s energy: 59% - 8% (Head Smash) = 51%
- Shir’s health: 23% - 19% (Head Smash) - 3% (poison) = 1%
- Shir’s energy: 65% - 19% (Counter) = 46%

*Other Notes:*
- This round, Shir evolved into a Trapinch.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $1 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Sangfroidish sends out
- pathos commands
- Sangfroidish commands


----------



## Meowth (Mar 11, 2015)

That was just ludicrously close.

Queen Anne, you're up!


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 11, 2015)

Well Shir, you did amazing, but this is surely our last round. Our options are pretty limited too, but we'll make the best of 'em...

I want you to *Feint* + *Superpower* with all the energy you've got. If you're somehow still conscious, let's *Struggle Bug* till the end.

*Feint + Superpower ~ Struggle Bug*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 11, 2015)

Welp, that's gonna sting. Just take it like a big girl, set up for the next Pokémon with *Focus Energy*, and then soothe the pain by smashing her stupid face into the dirt before she can get off a Struggle Bug. May as well take this infallible opportunity to find out what type your *Hidden Power* is; might come in handy later.

Oh, but if it's Electric for god's sake don't spam it. Switch to *Rage *if that happens. 

*Focus Energy ~ Hidden Power ~ Rage*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 12, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Skeptical of this scene.
Commands: Focus Energy ~ Hidden Power ~ Rage

*pathos (Ooo)*

Shir (F) Competitive
Health: 1%
Energy: 46%
Status: Struggling to stay awake. Poisoned (3% per round).
Commands: Feint + Superpower ~ Struggle Bug

When Queen Anne steps onto the scene, she isn’t sure what to think. There’s metal and rocks scattered everywhere, and weird purple stuff is splattered across the wall. It’s like a bad party, really. She can feel weird energy permeating the place, too, but it’ll probably take a minute to kick in. In the meantime, she can —

Shir _throws_ herself at Queen Anne, streaking at her in a blur of orange and slamming her right into the ground. It’s not at a speed that might be expected from a young antlion, so Queen Anne could be forgiven for shrieking as much from surprise as from the rain of heavy blows. The ordeal is far from pleasant on either side; when they separate, Queen Anne is bruised heavily already, and Shir can feel fatigue creeping into her limbs from overexertion. Queen Anne glares as fiercely as she can manage, but then focuses herself. She can still win this, she tells herself. That Trapinch doesn’t look like she can stand for much longer. If she just clear her head, keep it together, she can hit harder when necessary. _Focus …_

A deep breath signals her preparedness, and she launches right away into her next move. The power within her very soul manifests as strange orbs of light flicker into existence around her, slipping in and out of many colors. They orbit her once, twice, then simultaneously lock into a lavender color, whispering like wings. With one mind, they converge on Shir, who immediately collapses upon contact, reverting to her usual form as she blacks out. At least she tried! That combo was pretty intense, right?

As pathos recalls his Pokemon, Queen Anne glows with a mysterious light. She snaps her jaws in surprise, but the glow refuses to subside until the transformation is complete. Taking in the sight of her new shape, she notes her long neck, her necklace of pods, and the edged leaf protruding from between her eyes. She can deal with this, she guesses.

*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 81%
Energy: 92%
Status: Okay with this. Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d. 
Actions: Focus Energy ~ Hidden Power

*pathos (Xoo)*

Shir (F) Competitive
Health: 0%
Energy: 35%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Feint + Superpower


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Queen Anne’s health: 100% - 19% (Feint + Superpower) = 81%
- Queen Anne’s energy: 100% - 5% (Focus Energy) - 3% (Hidden Power) = 92%
- Shir’s health: 1% - 6% (Hidden Power) = 0%
- Shir’s energy: 46% - 11% (Feint + Superpower) = 35%

*Other Notes:*
- Feint + Superpower created a +2 priority fighting-type move dealing 13% damage and costing 11% energy.
- Queen Anne’s Hidden Power is flying-type.
- This round, Queen Anne evolved into a Bayleef.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $1 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- pathos sends out
- Sangfroidish commands
- pathos commands


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 12, 2015)

Shir, I keep telling you this, but you were amazing *u* Akra's gonna have a hard time matching up, but we'll do our best!


----------



## Meowth (Mar 12, 2015)

Start with a *Wring Out*, then *Leech Seed* it for health and give it a *Body Slam*. If it protects, Digs itself out of range, or otherwise makes itself unhittable, forget your commands and use *Swords Dance*, and if you get poisoned swap out Body Slam for *Facade*. And since we have another conditional to play with, if clones happen on action 1 or 2 take them out with *Magical Leaf*.

*Wring Out/Swords Dance/Magical Leaf ~ Leech Seed/Swords Dance/Magical Leaf ~ Body Slam/Swords Dance/Facade*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 13, 2015)

HM, okay, for the moment we're just a bit faster... let's see how we can use that... Let's use *Agility* to dodge the Wring Out and gain some more speed for future evo's. Then set up a 10% *Substitute* to take that leech seed. Then we'll trap 'em to stop that Body Slam with an *Infestation* swarm.

*Agility ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Infestation*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 13, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 81%
Energy: 92%
Status: Okay with this. Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d.
Commands: Wring Out/Swords Dance/Magical Leaf ~ Leech Seed/Swords Dance/Magical Leaf ~ Body Slam/Swords Dance/Facade

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Clicking to herself.
Commands: Agility ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Infestation

pathos’s next choice is a blue, angular scorpion, whose little claws click against the stone floor. Akra’s thin pupils dilate slightly as she notices that the only light source is obscured by dust-ridden glass. She considers her opponent, who is similarly sizing her up. After a moment, Queen Anne sprouts twin vines beneath her pod necklace, cracking them like whips and extending them quickly … but Akra skitters out of the way, darting up and down piles of junk like nobody’s business. Her mind coaxes her muscles into increasing their speed, and by the time she skids to a stop on top of a table, she’s practically bouncing in place, and her tail swishes jerkily as she considers her next move.

Well, that’s not hard to figure out. She scuttles over to another pile of junk, grabbing shards of who knows what and whipping them together with eager claws. Soon she steps back, nodding to herself at the sight of the Skorupi-like construct taking its shielding stance. And not a moment too soon: Queen Anne, annoyed at Akra’s blatant avoidance, takes aim and fires a seed that sails through the air for a moment before bouncing right off the Substitute, clattering and getting quickly lost in the rubble.

Akra flashes a buggy grin at Queen Anne, then chitters in a tongue incomprehensible to non-bugs. The trainers shift uncomfortably as hundreds of tiny insects crawl and buzz out of the nooks and crannies in the warehouse, all converging on Queen Anne. The Bayleef rears up, realizing what this means, but soon the bugs are upon her, crawling in her skin and scales and pods so that she can barely be seen beneath them. She struggles to free herself of the swarm, but they insistently skitter about, making her itch so much she can’t even consider trying to charge the Skorupi.

At that moment, both Pokemon are overtaken by a glow. Queen Anne’s stance shifts from quadrupedal to bipedal, and she exchanges her herbivorous physique for the grin of a more familiar predator. Meanwhile, Akra shrinks down to rodent size, and her chittering takes on a squeaky quality as her little nose and big ears perk up to newly experienced sights and smells.

*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 78%
Energy: 85%
Status: Itching like crazy. Trapped in an Infestation (1% per action, 4 more actions). Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d. 
Actions: Wring Out ~ Leech Seed ~ nothing

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 90%
Energy: 92%
Status: Hungry for cheese. Has a Substitute with 10% health. Spe +2.
Actions: Agility ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Infestation


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Queen Anne’s health: 81% - 3% (Infestation) = 78%
- Queen Anne’s energy: 92% - 7% (Wring Out) = 85%
- Akra’s health: 100% - 10% (Substitute) = 90%
- Akra’s energy: 100% - 2% (Agility) - 5% (Substitute) - 1% (Infestation) = 92%
- Akra’s Substitute: 10%

*Other Notes:*
- Akra outspeeds Queen Anne (92 > 58).
- This round, Queen Anne evolved into a Croconaw, and Akra evolved into a Rattata.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $1 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- pathos commands
- Sangfroidish commands


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 14, 2015)

HMMmmm... Well, I'm glad we infested our opponent, cause it's got a lot of SE moves now... So let's keep our distance this round. We'll go with a simple *Thunderbolt*, *Charge Beam*, and *Thunderbolt*, switching to *Work Up* if you can't hit your target (due to protect most likely?). 

*Thunderbolt / Work Up ~ Charge Beam / Work Up ~ Thunderbolt / Work Up*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 14, 2015)

If I don't roll a Quilava next round I will be upset

Shake those bugs off with *Struggle*, break the sub with *Brick Break*, then break the Rattata's nose with *Superpower*. Be a dear and crit while you're at it.

*Struggle ~ Brick Break ~ Superpower*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 14, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 78%
Energy: 85%
Status: Itching like crazy. Trapped in an Infestation (1% per action, 4 more actions). Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d.
Commands: Struggle ~ Brick Break ~ Superpower

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 90%
Energy: 92%
Status: Hungry for cheese. Has a Substitute with 10% health. Spe +2.
Commands: Thunderbolt / Work Up ~ Charge Beam / Work Up ~ Thunderbolt / Work Up

Akra watches Queen Anne squirm. She’ll leave her to her business, then, since she looks so busy with those little friends of hers. The Rattata points her nose upward, mouth open slightly so that her teeth are exposed, and concentrates. Soon energy crackles in the air above her head, and she lets it grow until, satisfied, she sends it slicing across the room, striking Queen Anne and making her roar in pain. Queen Anne, twitching from the power of the Thunderbolt, decides she’s had enough of this, and proceeds to slap herself silly. The little bugs are easily brushed off with every hit, and they disperse to go do their own thing elsewhere. The Croconaw straightens herself, huffing in satisfaction. Her scales sting a little from her own strikes, but that’s a small price to pay to have those bugs gone.

Akra frowns. Why would she hurt herself to get out of those generously-given bugs? That’s just ungrateful. Her whiskers sizzle as she charges up a decent amount of electricity, and her fur stands on end for a moment before she unleashes the energy in the form of a beam. She nods to herself as Queen Anne growls from the impact, and she feels a measure of satisfaction as some of the static clings to her body. For her part, Queen Anne curls her lip in disdain. That rat’s feeling safe and sound, tossing electricity at her like nobody’s business? Maybe she should show her how it’s really done. She charges, hands poised for some good old-fashioned chopping, and brings them down at her foe in a quick one-two-three. At the last second, Akra’s Substitute leaps in the way, shattering beneath Queen Anne’s claws into scraps.

The loss of her friend makes Akra flatten her ears. How dare she? She worked hard on that doll-thing. Her nose lifts to the air, then comes down sharply as she aims another Thunderbolt at the Croconaw. Queen Anne twitches as the electricity courses through her. Then she snarls, brandishing her fists, and proceeds to pummel Akra with all her strength. Adrenaline courses through her veins with every squeak the rat produces, but when she finally backs off, she feels a little tired. She’ll have to be careful next round, she thinks.

This round, though, sees the two battlers glowing once again. Queen Anne, half expecting to take on a mustelid’s form, is mildly disappointed as her girth expands drastically, and gray and black skin bulges in a hippo’s mighty shape. Akra finds herself turning from a small furry creature with buckteeth to a somewhat larger furry creature with buckteeth, and her beaver’s tail smacks against the floor a few times as she awaits her next orders.

*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 45% (capped)
Energy: 71%
Status: Rumbling to herself. Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d. Att -1, Def -1.
Actions: Struggle ~ Brick Break ~ Superpower

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 72%
Energy: 78%
Status: Feeling bitey. SpA +1, Spe +2.
Actions: Thunderbolt ~ Charge Beam ~ Thunderbolt


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Queen Anne’s health: 78% - 13% (Thunderbolt) - 2% (Struggle) - 7% (Charge Beam) - 15% (Thunderbolt) = 45% (capped)
- Queen Anne’s energy: 85% - 3% (Struggle) - 4% (Brick Break) - 7% (Superpower) = 71%
- Akra’s health: 90% - 18% (Superpower) = 72%
- Akra’s energy: 92% - 5% (Thunderbolt) - 4% (Charge Beam) - 5% (Thunderbolt) = 78%
- Akra’s Substitute: 10% - 10% (Brick Break) = 0%

*Other Notes:*
- Akra outspeeds Queen Anne (91 > 47).
- This round, Queen Anne evolved into a Hippowdon, and Akra evolved into a Bibarel.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $1 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Sangfroidish commands
- pathos commands


----------



## Meowth (Mar 14, 2015)

【°〜°】

Let's tuck some energy away with *Stockpile*, slap it with a *Revenge*, and then *Swallow*. If you're Yawned on the first action, Swallow right away on the second and use *Sleep Talk* on the third. If it protects or can't be hit on the second action, Swallow on the second and shift Revenge to the third action.

*Stockpile (25%) ~ Revenge/Swallow ~ Swallow/Sleep Talk/Revenge*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 14, 2015)

Eeep, okay, let's seeee... Okay, let's *Taunt* her, that should put a damper on those plans. Then *Substitute* for 10% and *Scald*, hope for a burn...

*Taunt ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Scald*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 14, 2015)

*Round Seven*​
*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 45%
Energy: 71%
Status: Rumbling to herself. Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d. Att -1, Def -1.
Commands: Stockpile (25%) ~ Revenge/Swallow ~ Swallow/Sleep Talk/Revenge

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 72%
Energy: 78%
Status: Feeling bitey. SpA +1, Spe +2.
Commands: Taunt ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Scald

Queen Anne feels slow and ponderous. She huffs, considering the benefits of stockpiling some energy for future use … and then she notices Akra waving her behind, jeering that surely she’s too fat to get so much as a belch accomplished. With an angry snort, Queen Anne bristles, orders forgotten. She has to hit that no-good beaver! But how? Who cares? Her forelegs wave around, smacking Akra in hopes of making her feel some pain, any pain, in response to her bruised ego. She ends up hitting herself a couple times, but it’s so worth it.

Akra locks her fingers together. It’s so nice when she can piss people off, she thinks. She doesn’t get to do it that often. Still, she’d better prepare herself for Queen Anne’s next attack. With greater ease than previously, she puts together another construct made of random junk lying around. This one is shaped like a Bibarel, though, and it stares blankly ahead once she’s finished. Its stare doesn’t change when Queen Anne steps in for another round of beating, though it’s pretty average as far as beatings go, even as it steps in to absorb the blows. When it’s over, the Sub looks like it’s starting to come apart, but it’ll hold a while longer.

Time for a sick burn. Akra puffs out her chest until it can go no further, then spews out a column of boiling water. Steam rises in a burst as the water strikes Queen Anne, who roars in pain at the searing heat. Dripping wet and furious, the Hippowdon racks her brain to figure out what to do. Swallow? Who has time for that? Fairly sure it’s not the right circumstance for those other commands, she’ll just slam on that beaver again and hope it makes a mark. She flails her forelegs, occasionally connecting with the Substitute, who soon collapses into a pile of inert junk. When she’s done, Queen Anne is left breathing heavily, calming down enough for rational thought to return. A glint catches her eye, and she thuds over to unearth a shining evolution stone, which she noses over to a pleased Sangfroidish.

At that moment, evolution strikes once more. Queen Anne’s bulk shrinks down to a fun-sized elephant, and she waves a blue-and-orange trunk around, clearly enjoying the new appendage. Akra swells up into a towering, ominous genie thing, and she folds her arms, trying on her intimidating new look for size.

*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 25%
Energy: 62%
Status: Distracting herself with her swingy nose. Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d. Att -1, Def -1.
Actions: Struggle ~ Revenge ~ Struggle

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 58%
Energy: 65%
Status: Too spooky for herself. SpA +1, Spe +2.
Actions: Taunt ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Scald


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Queen Anne’s health: 45% - 2% (Struggle) - 16% (Scald) - 2% (Struggle) = 25%
- Queen Anne’s energy: 71% - 3% (Struggle) - 3% (Revenge) - 3% (Struggle) = 62%
- Akra’s health: 72% - 4% (Struggle) - 10% (Substitute) = 58%
- Akra’s energy: 78% - 4% (Taunt) - 5% (Substitute) - 4% (Scald) = 65%
- Akra’s Substitute: 10% - 7% (Revenge) - 4% (Struggle) = 0%

*Other Notes:*
- Akra outspeeds Queen Anne (65 > 40).
- Because she was Taunted and had no damaging option on the first action, Queen Anne used Struggle.
- Likewise, on the third action, none of the conditions necessary for each command happened, so Queen Anne Struggled again.
- Queen Anne found an evolution stone on the third action.
- This round, Queen Anne evolved into a Phanpy, and Akra evolved into a Dusknoir.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $2 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- pathos commands
- Sangfroidish commands


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 15, 2015)

Hm, okay... Phanpy don't really have anything too threatening against you, Akra, so I think we're okay for now. First thing though is I want you to drop that Lucky Egg, just as a precaution, and you should still be able to Ice Beam. If you can't do both, just *Fling* that thing at her. Then we'll *Ice Beam* spam, but on the final action, if you've already used Ice Beam twice, *Astonish* instead. Also, if they ever try to use Head Smash, *Counter* it... and if you've already used Counter successfully, start using Astonish from then on.

*Ice Beam / Fling / Counter ~ Ice Beam / Counter / Astonish x2*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 15, 2015)

Actually Phanpy has one pretty darned cunning thing to use against you if only it could survive two attacks to set it up! OTL

Instead of that we'll cheese it with *Rest *to buy time and even the numbers, throw off a couple of *Sleep Talk*s, and hope for better RNG in the rounds to come. :l

*Rest ~ Sleep Talk ~ Sleep Talk*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 15, 2015)

*Round Eight*​
*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 25%
Energy: 62%
Status: Distracting herself with her swingy nose. Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d. Att -1, Def -1.
Commands: Rest ~ Sleep Talk ~ Sleep Talk

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 58%
Energy: 65%
Status: Too spooky for herself. SpA +1, Spe +2.
Commands: Ice Beam / Fling / Counter ~ Ice Beam / Counter / Astonish x2

Akra examines her broad hands. Is this what all the fuss is about? This double-jointed thumb thing or whatever it is? She doesn’t think much of it, but she’ll make use of it while she has it. In the palm of her hand, she gathers ice energy, and it grows to a considerable size before she fires it at her Phanpy foe. Queen Anne trumpets in pain as the attack hits, shuddering from the cold and the severe lack of health. Not sure what else to do, she calms herself, curls up, and takes a nap. The sweet slip into dreamland increases the pace of her body’s natural healing, and energy permeates her every cell to facilitate the process.

The mouth on Akra’s belly scowls. How dare she just sleep like that! Can’t she see they’re in a battle here? With another Beam of Ice, she hits Queen Anne with all she’s got, but the little elephant merely continues on with her power nap. She’s not entirely out of it, though: with some unconscious mumbling, she gets up — eyes still closed — and sleepwalks over to Akra, smacking at her a few times with her trunk and forefeet before backing off. The blows go right through her, though, and the Dusknoir is almost disappointed at the apparent anticlimax.

Still, she won’t let an opportunity go to waste, and so fires yet another chilly beam at the snoozing elephant. This seems to set something in motion within Queen Anne, as she reaches her semi-awareness deep under the floor, into places where ancestors dream. The spirits respond, pulling themselves out of the under in the form of earthy orbs of light, and circle the elephant for a few seconds. Traces of their power cling to Queen Anne, endowing her with an otherworldly power. Then, they quickly converge on Akra, who grunts as they pelt her with mild but not unnoticeable force. Blearily, Queen Anne opens her eyes, noting the Dusknoir’s irritation. She feels refreshed, but at the same time so tired. Maybe she should take another nap?

In a flash, the two Pokemon evolve once again. Queen Anne sprouts feathers and a beak, sporting a feather crest that sags above her fluffy head as she struggles to catch her breath. Akra blossoms like a beautiful flower into a dinosaur, one with a long neck and twin crests like butterfly wings.

*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 70%
Energy: 6%
Status: Panting. Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d. SpA +1, SpD+1, Spe+1.
Actions: Rest ~ Sleep Talk (Facade) ~ Sleep Talk (Ancient Power)

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 52%
Energy: 50%
Status: Fluttering her wing things. SpA +1, Spe +2.
Actions: Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Queen Anne’s health: 25% - 15% (Ice Beam) + 30% (Rest) - 15% (Ice Beam) + 30% (Rest) - 15% (Ice Beam) + 30% (Rest) = 70%
- Queen Anne’s energy: 62% - 15% (Rest) - 8% (Facade) - 15% (Rest) - 3% (Ancient Power) - 15% (Rest) = 6%
- Akra’s health: 58% - 6% (Ancient Power) = 52%
- Akra’s energy: 65% - 5% (Ice Beam) - 5% (Ice Beam) - 5% (Ice Beam) = 50%

*Other Notes:*
- Akra outspeeds Queen Anne (78 > 70).
- Sleep Talk called Facade and Ancient Power.
- Ancient Power raised all of Queen Anne’s stats.
- This round, Queen Anne evolved into a Rufflet, and Akra evolved into an Aurorus. (seriously, what is with these numbers)
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $2 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Sangfroidish commands
- pathos commands


----------



## Meowth (Mar 15, 2015)

That... was more costly than I anticipated. (Though Queen Anne seems to have 6% damage in her end-of-round summary whereas the calculations list makes it 10%. Which is it?)
also fuck these rolls with a spade

Just... do your best to *Chill *and finish the round with a *Steel Wing*. If she protects or otherwise can't be hit on the third action, go for a chill there as well.

*Chill ~ Chill ~ Steel Wing/Chill*

how do i even asb


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 16, 2015)

Let's just *Echoed Voice* a bit, that should keep 'em from chilling.

*Echoed Voice x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 16, 2015)

Let's just *Echoed Voice* a bit, that should keep 'em from chilling.

*Echoed Voice x3*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 17, 2015)

*Round Nine*​
*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 70%
Energy: 6%
Status: Panting. Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d. SpA +1, SpD +1, Spe +1.
Commands: Chill ~ Chill ~ Steel Wing/Chill

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 52%
Energy: 50%
Status: Fluttering her wing things. SpA +1, Spe +2.
Commands: Echoed Voice x3

Taking a deep breath, Queen Anne starts to settle down, hoping to perch and get some rest … but then Akra’s bellow disrupts her attempt to calm down. While the voice doesn’t have the uncanny undercurrent of ancient glaciers boosting its volume, the echo is nevertheless enough to ruffle her feathers. The echoes still ring in the air as she makes a second attempt to settle down, but another Echoed Voice, this one louder, prevents her similarly.

When a third bellow nearly bowls her over, rattling everything in the vicinity, Queen Anne decides enough is enough. She raises a wing, and, though it trembles, she infuses it with metallic energy. Fluttering woozily through the air, she brings the wing down on Akra’s head, and the Aurorus roars in pain as steel cracks into her dual defenses of ice and stone. Queen Anne backs off, pleased at having caused so much damage, though she can barely stand at this point. She hopes that whatever comes next will be better suited to the battle …

With their usual glow, the battlers change. Queen Anne shifts into a strange, bell-like creature, who chimes in exhaustion as her tassels flutter in the ghostly echoes of the Echoed Voice. Akra shrinks considerably, taking on the dainty form of a fawn; she pokes at the floor with a hoof, wondering whether these little things can do much damage.

*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 37%
Energy: 2%
Status: Ready to drop. Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d. SpA +1, SpD +1, Spe +1.
Actions: nothing ~ nothing ~ Steel Wing

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 38%
Energy: 35%
Status: Skeptical of her form’s toughness. SpA +1, Spe +2.
Actions: Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Queen Anne’s health: 70% - 4% (Echoed Voice) - 8% (Echoed Voice) - 26% (Echoed Voice) = 37% (capped)
- Queen Anne’s energy: 6% - 4% (Steel Wing) = 2%
- Akra’s health: 52% - 14% (Steel Wing) = 38%
- Akra’s energy: 50% - 2% (Echoed Voice) - 4% (Echoed Voice) - 9% (Echoed Voice) = 35%

*Other Notes:*
- Akra outspeeds Queen Anne (95 > 55).
- The third Echoed Voice was a critical hit.
- This round, Queen Anne evolved into a Chingling, and Akra evolved into an Deerling.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $2 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- pathos commands
- Sangfroidish commands


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 20, 2015)

Let's go with *Round*, *Echoed Voice*, and *Round*. 

*Round ~ Echoed Voice ~ Round*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 20, 2015)

Okay, 2% energy. We can work with that. Just gotta spread it around a little.

Use up the first half of it with a *Flash*; hopefully that'll end up helping the next guy out. Then if you think you can get off a full attack with that last drop of energy, throw a *Psychic *at it, and for Christ's sake try to put some of that Focus Energy into it just for once. If you think you'll energyfaint before you can even complete the attack (I'm guessing you have no way of knowing but w/e) just... Flash again or something.

*Flash ~ Psychic + die/Flash + die*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 20, 2015)

*Round Ten*​
*Sangfroidish (xOo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 37%
Energy: 2%
Status: Ready to drop. Hidden Power is flying-type. Focus Energy’d. SpA +1, SpD +1, Spe +1.
Commands: Flash ~ Psychic + die/Flash + die

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 38%
Energy: 35%
Status: Skeptical of her form’s toughness. SpA +1, Spe +2.
Commands: Round ~ Echoed Voice ~ Round

Determined to cut off any possible sense of relief from Queen Anne, Akra sings. It isn’t exactly pretty singing; she’s just picking random words that occur to her. Strawberry banana milkshake, she decides to repeat. Strawberry banana milkshake, strawberry banana milkshake … Queen Anne, not appreciating the heartfelt rendition of whatever this is, flashes brightly, searing Akra’s vision with an imprint of the exhausted Chingling. Making a pained deer noise, Akra squeezes her eyes shut, hoping to eliminate the pulsing images in her vision, but they still swim before her. She brays loudly, her sweet song forgotten: while not as impressive as the roar of an Aurorus, it’s still enough to wear on Queen Anne. The Chingling shudders, summoning her last drop of energy in hopes of making things easier for whatever teammate comes next, and lets her whole body blaze with brief light once more. She barely registers Akra’s protest, instead slipping away immediately into blessed darkness.

With that round finished, Queen Anne reverts back to her usual crocodilian form, albeit with an unusual lack of vigor. Akra, a little worn down but triumphant nevertheless, finds herself taking on a form that she was facing not too long ago; she lifts her trunk, jumps a little when a honking noise emerges, and then proceeds to repeat the noise (for purely scientific purposes, naturally).

*Sangfroidish (xXo)*

Queen Anne (F) Intimidate
Health: 25%
Energy: 0%
Status: Unconscious!
Actions: Flash ~ Flash

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 38%
Energy: 32%
Status: Trumpeting. SpA +1, Spe +2, Acc -2.
Actions: Round ~ Echoed Voice


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Queen Anne’s health: 37% - 7% (Round) - 5% (Echoed Voice) = 25%
- Queen Anne’s energy: 2% - 1% (Flash) - 1% (Flash) = 0%
- Akra’s health: 38%
- Akra’s energy: 35% - 2% (Round) - 1% (Echoed Voice) = 32%

*Other Notes:*
- Queen Anne was too tired to do anything besides Flash.
- This round, Akra evolved into a Phanpy.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $2 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Sangfroidish sends out and commands
- pathos commands


----------



## Meowth (Mar 20, 2015)

Knock em dead, Hindy!


Make it rain, then smack 'em with *Weather Ball*s. If she changes the weather, go for *Shadow Ball*s instead, and if she protects or you can't hit her, *Minimise*.

*Rain Dance ~ Weather Ball/Shadow Ball/Minimise x2*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 20, 2015)

Okay, we get the first action free, so let's *Confide* something to our friend there, since that doesn't rely on accuracy... Then we'll *Protect* and *Odor Sleuth* that loon out.

*Confide ~ Protect ~ Odor Sleuth*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 21, 2015)

*Round Eleven*​
*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Floating mysteriously.
Commands: Rain Dance ~ Weather Ball/Shadow Ball/Minimise x2

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 38%
Energy: 32%
Status: Trumpeting. SpA +1, Spe +2, Acc -2.
Commands: Confide ~ Protect ~ Odor Sleuth

In quick flashes of light, Queen Anne is exchanged for an eerie purple balloon, who calmly surveys the scene. Hindenburg isn’t sure what to make of the odd energy that permeates the very air that jostles his strings, but he’s sure he can figure out something. He exhales a dense cloud of moisture, which condenses quickly into a heavy set of rainclouds. With a crackle like thunder, they begin their relentless downpour, drenching both battlers in the deluge. Akra, with shifty eyes, waves him over, glad for any opportunity to use her new trunk. Skeptical, Hindenburg leans in, and she whispers in his imaginary ear. Whatever is said is a mystery, but Hindenburg comes away blushing far more than is normal for a balloon, and he quivers a little as he tries to keep his composure.

With a grin, Akra tosses up a protective shield. Hindenburg, pulling himself together, blinks once, and he focuses on making himself smaller, less noticeable. He quickly does so, becoming a miniature of himself. Knowing that she’s squinting as she drops her shield, trying to see him through the rain, he decides to really give her something to look at. Between his tassels, he shapes a near-invisible ball that quickly absorbs the rain around it, making it grow to twice its original size. He bats it around for a second, testing out its usability, before sending it rushing at his foe. With a mighty splash, the Weather Ball sends Akra reeling, and she trumpets in pain as she tries to get a hold of herself. Then she pauses, sniffing. Her trunk waves vaguely in the air for a moment, then suddenly points in Hindenburg’s direction. Realizing he’s been found out, Hindenburg hisses to himself, a sound that comes out as more of an adorable whistle.

Suddenly, glowing, Hindenburg experiences the joy of evolution. His size practically explodes, and while his size still isn’t quite impressive, it’s nevertheless enough for the trainers to appreciate his spiky new body even from a distance. Akra, much to her display, becomes a spindly little thing, and her bell-shaped head bobs a little on a stick-thin neck as she regains her balance.

*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 100%
Energy: 87%
Status: Rumbling with power. Minimized. Odor Sleuth’d. SpA -1.
Actions: Rain Dance ~ Minimize ~ Weather Ball

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 22%
Energy: 24%
Status: Waving uncertainly. SpA +1, Spe +2, Acc -2.
Actions: Confide ~ Protect ~ Odor Sleuth


*Arena Notes:*
- It is raining (6 more actions).
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Hindenburg’s health: 100%
- Hindenburg’s energy: 100% - 5% (Rain Dance) - 2% (Minimize) - 6% (Weather Ball) = 87%
- Akra’s health: 38% - 16% (Weather Ball) = 22%
- Akra’s energy: 32% - 1% (Confide) - 2% (Protect) - 5% (Odor Sleuth) = 24%

*Other Notes:*
- Hindenburg outspeeds Akra (142 > 60).
- This round, Hindenburg evolved into a Tyranitar, and Akra evolved into a Bellsprout.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $2 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- pathos commands
- Sangfroidish commands


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 21, 2015)

Odor Sleuth should reset evasion, so I'm assuming the minimize in Hindenberg's stats is just to note that it's... small...?

Also, accuracy drops from Flash usually wear off pretty quickly - how long until you think they will drop?


----------



## Totodile (Mar 21, 2015)

It's just showing that he's small. If he still had the evasion boost, it would show next to the special attack drop.

And Flash should wear off in the next action or so.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 21, 2015)

Okie... let's see then...

Akra, we haven't got much time to play here, unfortunately... But one thing we've got is perfect-accuracy *Toxic*, so let's go with that while we can. If your opponent has a sub up or you can't hit it due to other reasons (protect or it's not there somehow), *Ingrain* yourself. If you didn't use Toxic before, do so now, with the same clauses as before - but instead of Ingrain just *Chill*. Start using *Giga Drain* once Toxic hits, again if you can't hit your target, Chill. If you're taunted from the start, just Giga Drain all the way.

*Toxic / Ingrain / Giga Drain ~ Toxic / Chill / Giga Drain x2*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 21, 2015)

finally i start getting cool things ;u;

Subbing up sounds pretty good, so put up a 20% *Substitute *and Kill It With Ice. Even with your SpAtk down and her healing up from Ingrain, a couple of *Ice Beam*s should be just barely enough.

*Substitute (20%) ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 22, 2015)

*Round Twelve*​
*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 100%
Energy: 87%
Status: Rumbling with power. Minimized. Odor Sleuth’d. SpA -1.
Commands: Substitute (20%) ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam

*pathos (xOo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 22%
Energy: 24%
Status: Waving uncertainly. SpA +1, Spe +2, Acc -2.
Commands: Toxic / Ingrain / Giga Drain ~ Toxic / Chill / Giga Drain x2

Hindenburg decides to take advantage of moving far faster than a Tyranitar has any right to, and quickly pulls together a ragged construct out of random stuff laying around. Although he’s a little woozy from having drained himself of that much health at once, he nevertheless looks at the thing with a measure of pride. A huge Tyranitar-like creation, fairly pulsing with life force, stomps forward, ready to intercept a wayward blob of yuck. But Akra doesn’t take the bait; instead, she lets her roots dig in through the cracks in the floor, deep enough to tap the earth and draw in its nutrients. Unfortunately, this prevents her from making much movement, but at this point she’ll be happy to pull in health for herself.

Hindenburg just smirks at her, then opens his mouth to gather icy energy. A ball of cold blue light forms there, and, whether from residual energy of Substitute-making or just by random chance, the energy swells to an unusual size even despite Hindenberg’s uncertainty. He fires it right in her face, and for a moment all she knows is cold, sinking into her skin. Eventually she manages to get her breath back, but even though the afterimages have cleared by now, her vision still swims. Maybe if she takes a break, she’ll feel better? Shivering, she settles down even as the rain pours on, and takes a quick catnap. The energy is flowing back into her limbs … and then another Ice Beam makes her shake, and she blacks out right away, reverting immediately to her usual spindly scorpion self. At least she put up a good fight!

Hindenburg, though momentarily distracted by the discovery of an evolution stone, roars in triumph, only to stop in confusion as he starts to evolve once more. While he shrinks just a little, his size (even Minimized) is still impressive. Gray fins burst out from his head and tail, and his skin becomes a deep, damp blue. When it’s complete, he lets out another roar, which is more like a croak but no less deep than a Tyranitar’s.

*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 80%
Energy: 67%
Status: Still rumbling with power. Has a Substitute with 20% health. Minimized. Odor Sleuth'd. SpA -1.
Actions: Substitute (20%) ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam

*pathos (xXo)*

Akra (F) Sniper
Health: 0%
Energy: 31%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Ingrain ~ Chill


*Arena Notes:*
- It is raining (3 more actions).
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.

*Calculations:*
- Hindenburg’s health: 100% - 20% (Substitute) = 80%
- Hindenburg’s energy: 87% - 10% (Substitute) - 5% (Ice Beam) - 5% (Ice Beam) = 67%
- Hindenburg’s Substitute: 20%
- Akra’s health: 22% + 1% (Ingrain) - 16% (Ice Beam) + 1% (Ingrain) - 12% (Ice Beam) = 0%
- Akra’s energy: 24% - 5% (Ingrain) + 10% (Chill) = 31%

*Other Notes:*
- The first Ice Beam was a critical hit.
- This round, Hindenburg evolved into a Swampert.
- Since Minimize is only temporary, the effects will wear off in the next action.
- Odor Sleuth will fade in 2 actions.
- Hindenburg is no longer under the effects of Odor Sleuth, since the Pokemon who used it is no longer in play.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $3 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- pathos sends out
- Sangfroidish commands
- pathos commands


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 22, 2015)

Uhhmm, having a sub does not count as being unable to hit your target? I'm guessing that's why Akra chilled instead of using Giga Drain...?

EDIT: Also, odor sleuth isn't dependent on the pokemon who used it, it lasts six actions. Also, it _permanently_ resets evasiveness, so you would not gain it back even after it fades.


----------



## Totodile (Mar 22, 2015)

For Giga Drain/Chill, I was looking at this part:


> If your opponent has a sub up or you can't hit it due to other reasons (protect or it's not there somehow), Ingrain yourself. If you didn't use Toxic before, do so now, with the same clauses as before - but instead of Ingrain just Chill.


which pretty much says use Chill instead of Giga Drain in this case.

I've fixed Odor Sleuth, though.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 22, 2015)

Eh, I'll let that go since I didn't word it great. Dwight, you're up!


----------



## Meowth (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't _think_ I'm overlooking any nasty tricks a Poliwhirl could pull on us, so let's just pound him with *Earthquake*s; it's about time we started wrecking this rickety old place up! We'll resist any ceiling that falls on us, so it's not that risky on our part. *Chill* if he Protects, Detects, or is otherwise insusceptible to Earthquakes, and *Snore* if he manages to put you to sleep.

*Earthquake/Chill/Snore x3*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 30, 2015)

*DQ warning for pathos, 48 hours.*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 30, 2015)

omg sorry I forgot I was in this ;_; OKAY let's see... 

This is a simple enough round. *Counter* twice, then *Scald*.

*Counter x2 ~ Scald*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 31, 2015)

*Round Thirteen*​
*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 80%
Energy: 67%
Status: Still rumbling with power. Has a Substitute with 20% health. Minimized. Odor Sleuth’d. SpA -1.
Commands: Earthquake/Chill/Snore x3

*pathos (xxO)*

Dwight (M) Water Absorb
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Preparing himself.
Commands: Counter x2 ~ Scald

Akra’s replacement appears in a flash, quickly taking stock of the scene. Noting the odd energy permeating the air, the mess of junk littering the floor, and the unusually small Swampert hulking behind a brooding Sub, Dwight prepares himself for the onslaught to come. Hindenburg flashes him a grin, plants his webbed hands on the floor, reaches down into the foundation of the building, and wills it to move. In response, the floor shakes rapidly, and while it’s somewhat less than it would ordinarily be, it’s nevertheless enough to make Dwight bounce uncomfortably as he tries to keep his footing. To add insult to injury, the instability the Earthquake causes dislodges part of the ceiling, and it conks him on the head. He manages to ignore this, though, focusing on the pain the ground attack has caused. With a vengeance, he bounces back with surprising force. The Sub jumps in the way just in time, catching the blow and immediately bursting into a layer of scraps that clatters to the ground. When Dwight looks at the remains, he takes a good measure of pride in it, barely noticing as Hindenburg swells to a more impressive size.

Not quite happy about his creation’s demise, Hindenburg reaches down again to summon another Earthquake. This time, his power isn’t hindered by small size, and the entire building shakes with the primal power of the earth. Dwight manages to keep it together, though, and as soon as the tremors cease he jumps forward again, channeling the pain he’s just felt into an even more powerful strike. Hindenburg reels, stunned at the force of the full-body slam, and it takes him more than a few seconds to get up. Not to be deterred, he shakes the warehouse a third time, and Dwight croaks in disapproval as his body accumulates even more bruises. When he regains his bearings, he decides to shake up his tactics a little, and heats the water within him to near-boiling. A high-pressure jet of the water spews from his mouth, splattering all over Hindenburg with an angry hiss. Hindenburg grumbles as the steam billows off him, not liking how the water seeps into his skin.

As the round ends and the raincloud disperses into thin air, both Pokemon are enveloped in the glow of evolution. The trainers find some familiarity in Hindenburg’s new form, which flutters just off the ground with his bat-like wings as his stinger tail sways in readiness. Then he notices Dwight’s new form, an icy two-headed cone, and shivers. Instinct tells him to stay far, far away from this thing ...

*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 46% (capped)
Energy: 55%
Status: Shivering, though not entirely sure why. Odor Sleuth’d. SpA -1.
Actions: Earthquake ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake

*pathos (xxO)*

Dwight (M) Water Absorb
Health: 63% (capped)
Energy: 76%
Status: Pretty chill.
Actions: Counter ~ Counter ~ Scald


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.
- Deep cracks are running across the floor.

*Calculations:*
- Hindenburg’s health: 80% - 24% (Counter) - 12% (Scald) = 47% (capped)
- Hindenburg’s energy: 67% - 4% (Earthquake) - 4% (Earthquake) - 4% (Earthquake) = 55%
- Hindenburg’s Substitute: 20% - 20% (Counter) = 0%
- Dwight’s health: 100% - 8% (Earthquake) - 5% (falling rocks) - 12% (Earthquake) - 12% (Earthquake) = 66% (capped)
- Dwight’s energy: 100% - 8% (Counter) - 12% (Counter) - 4% (Scald) = 76%

*Other Notes:*
- Hindenburg outspeeds Dwight (190 > 79).
- I ref Minimized Pokemon as taking 1.25x final damage from contact moves, and dealing 0.75x final damage with physical moves.
- This round, Hindenburg evolved into a Gliscor, and Dwight evolved into a Vanilluxe. (Hey, I just roll the thing.)
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $3 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- pathos commands
- Sangfroidish commands


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 31, 2015)

Oy vey... well, we've got STAB ice moves, sure, but being an ice-type is pretty sucky, generally, ah... I don't think there's anything _too_ bad a gliscor can do... but we'll probably see >_>

Let's go for *Icy Wind*, *Icicle Spear*, and *Icy Wind*. Spread them out if there are clones. If you can't hit your target, due to protect or what-not, *Iron Defense* up. 

*Icy Wind / Iron Defense ~ Icicle Spear / Iron Defense ~ Icy Wind / Iron Defense*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 31, 2015)

Gliscor is my tiger Skrek.

Okay, let's be super risky and play with direct healing again. Start with a *Roost* so we can ditch that Flying type and make those Ice moves less sore, and get some health back into the bargain. *Chill *on the ground for an action to hopefully extend that, then fling a *Stone Edge* in its face.

*Roost ~ Chill ~ Stone Edge*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 31, 2015)

*Round Fourteen*​
*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 47%
Energy: 55%
Status: Shivering, though not entirely sure why. Odor Sleuth’d. SpA -1.
Commands: Roost ~ Chill ~ Stone Edge

*pathos (xxO)*

Dwight (M) Water Absorb
Health: 66%
Energy: 76%
Status: Pretty chill.
Commands: Icy Wind / Iron Defense ~ Icicle Spear / Iron Defense ~ Icy Wind / Iron Defense

Hindenburg, having no desire for things to be ogre so soon, flaps his way over to a table, where he hunkers down, clinging to it tightly, and focuses on refreshing himself. Healing energy, not something expected from a Gliscor, washes over his whole body, fixing cuts and mending bruises. Dwight isn’t impressed, though. Just sitting down and undoing all that great damage he dealt? Lame. Deciding to show him how a real guy battles, he exhales deeply, releasing a gust of chilly air from his frozen lungs. The Icy Wind drifts over to settle on Hindenburg, and the cold seeps uncomfortably into his limbs. He shivers, though part of him knows it isn’t as bad as it could’ve been. Small mercies and all that. Though he feels much healthier now, he remains tucked against the table, this time relaxing in hopes of regaining some energy. Even more disapproving, Dwight swiftly plucks a few icicles of of his body, twirls them in the air to give them some momentum, and shoots them at Hindenburg, one-two-three-four. Hindenburg screeches as the third one strikes a nerve, and Dwight allows himself to feel a measure of satisfaction.

Snarling, Hindenburg takes to the air again, unfurling his wings. That’s enough, he decides. His claws swing in an arc before embedding themselves in a fragmented section of the floor. With muscles bulging, he heaves the cement slab into the air, struggling not to drop its immense weight, and brings it down hard on Dwight’s head. A mighty crack resounds through Dwight’s icy body as he screams, struggling not to break in half. He trembles from the effort, and eventually stabilizes himself. In a rage, he expels another Icy Wind at the cackling Gliscor, almost missing but nevertheless inflicting his foe’s limbs with deeper, more uncomfortable sluggishness. Hindenburg hisses to himself, massaging his arms in hopes of restoring the circulation.

Twin glows signal yet another pair of evolutions. Hindenburg’s wings grow more expansive and sprout feathers, and a long, pointed beak juts beneath an array of reddish-pink plumage. Dwight shrinks down into an insect’s white-carapaced form, and his antennae twitch as he considers his next move.

*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 64% (capped)
Energy: 34%
Status: Enjoying his broad wingspan. Odor Sleuth’d. SpA -1, Spd -2.
Actions: Roost ~ Chill ~ Stone Edge

*pathos (xxO)*

Dwight (M) Water Absorb
Health: 44%
Energy: 64%
Status: Tapping the floor with his claws.
Actions: Icy Wind ~ Icicle Spear ~ Icy Wind


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.
- Deep cracks are running across the floor.

*Calculations:*
- Hindenburg’s health: 47% + 50% (Roost) - 9% (Icy Wind) - 21% (Icicle Spear) - 12% (Icy Wind) = 64% (capped)
- Hindenburg’s energy: 55% - 25% (Roost) + 10% (Chill) - 6% (Stone Edge) = 34%
- Dwight’s health: 66% - 22% (Stone Edge) = 44%
- Dwight’s energy: 76% - 3% (Icy Wind) - 6% (Icicle Spear) - 3% (Icy Wind) = 64%

*Other Notes:*
- Hindenburg outspeeds Dwight (180 > 40).
- Icicle Spear hit 4 times. The third strike was a critical hit.
- Stone Edge was also a critical hit.
- This round, Hindenburg evolved into a Fearow, and Dwight evolved into a Nincada.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $3 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Sangfroidish commands
- pathos commands


----------



## Meowth (Mar 31, 2015)

We're doing good, Hindy! We might turn this one around yet.

There's not much a Nincada can really threaten us with, so just *Drill Peck* until you've landed two of them and then *Chill*. Also Chill if it protects, digs out of reach, or otherwise can't be hit. Take out any clones with *Air Cutter*.

*Drill Peck/Chill/Air Cutter x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 31, 2015)

How you ref so fast...

Welp, Dwight, our luck has turned. >_> We really don't have many options unfortunately, so we'll just *Bide* our time and hope your next evo has something good.

*Bide x3*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 31, 2015)

*Round Fifteen*​
*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 64%
Energy: 34%
Status: Enjoying his broad wingspan. Odor Sleuth’d. SpA -1, Spd -2.
Commands: Drill Peck/Chill/Air Cutter x3

*pathos (xxO)*

Dwight (M) Water Absorb
Health: 44%
Energy: 64%
Status: Tapping the floor with his claws.
Commands: Bide x3

Hindenburg caws impressively, or at least as impressively as a vulture can. A flying-type against a bug-type? This’ll be a snap! With a flap of his wings, he ascends toward the ceiling, hangs there for a second, and then dives back down, spinning as he descends. His beak, drilling hungrily, puts a dent in Dwight’s exoskeleton, and Hindenburg floats away, pleased with the result and idly picking up an evolution stone that catches his eye. Dwight, glowing red, otherwise does nothing. Chuckling to himself, Hindenburg lifts into the air again, then executes another spinning dive that nearly pins Dwight to the floor. He doesn’t seem to notice that Dwight’s glowing brighter now, the red deep and vivid.

Satisfied, Hindenburg lets himself take a breather, floating there as he catches his breath … and then Dwight bursts into action, leaping forward in unleashed fury as he rains an intense series of blows on his foe, bolstered by the angry red energy. The Fearow squawks, or rather squeaks, as every strike lands on his body, bruising him severely. Only the ref’s nervous intervention prevents the all-out assault from doing worse damage, but even then it’s clear that Hindenburg’s not happy with this turn of events. He shakily dusts himself off, giving Dwight the stinkeye without noticing that the Nincada is hissing rhythmically as he pants for air.

With that explosion of damage out of the way, the battlers evolve again. Hindenburg turns into something not unlike Dwight’s Nincada form, though his bug shape is better equipped to flying with its reddish-orange wings. Dwight’s new vulpine form is similarly colored, though it’s offset by a bushy, creamy-yellow tail, which whips back and forth as he resolutely readies himself.

*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 31%
Energy: 38%
Status: Buzzing uncertainly. Odor Sleuth’d. SpA -1, Spd -2.
Actions: Drill Peck ~ Drill Peck ~ Chill

*pathos (xxO)*

Dwight (M) Water Absorb
Health: 14%
Energy: 34%
Status: Nose twitching.
Actions: Bide ~ Bide ~ Bide


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.
- Deep cracks are running across the floor.

*Calculations:*
- Hindenburg’s health: 64% - 60% (Bide) = 31% (capped)
- Hindenburg’s energy: 34% - 3% (Drill Peck) - 3% (Drill Peck) + 10% (Chill) = 38%
- Dwight’s health: 44% - 15% (Drill Peck) - 15% (Drill Peck) = 14%
- Dwight’s energy: 64% - 30% (Bide) = 34%

*Other Notes:*
- Hindenburg outspeeds Dwight (90 > 65).
- This round, Hindenburg evolved into a Ledyba, and Dwight evolved into a Flareon.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $4 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- pathos commands
- Sangfroidish commands


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 31, 2015)

Hoo boy, pretty good rolls for us, but we're... kinda outta time here, Dwight... least we can do is try to take our opponent down with us. Let's go for an *Overheat + Lava Plume*, spread out if there are clones. Delay it by one action if they protect and *Chill *instead. If you're still alive on the final action, just *Quick Attack*.

*Overheat + Lava Plume / Chill / Quick Attack x3*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 31, 2015)

We got this, buddy B)

*Drain Punch* so we just creep in over the cap, then finish him with a *Focus Punch* while he's idle. If we somehow mess up and he's still alive after that, hit him with *Acrobatics*.

*Drain Punch ~ Focus Punch ~ Acrobatics*


----------



## Totodile (Apr 1, 2015)

*Round Sixteen*​
*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 31%
Energy: 38%
Status: Buzzing uncertainly. Odor Sleuth’d. SpA -1, Spd -2.
Commands: Drain Punch ~ Focus Punch ~ Acrobatics

*pathos (xxO)*

Dwight (M) Water Absorb
Health: 14%
Energy: 34%
Status: Nose twitching.
Commands: Overheat + Lava Plume / Chill / Quick Attack x3

It’s down to the wire now. Hindenburg knows it, Dwight knows it, those tiny bugs from the earlier Infestation know it. At this point, with this matchup, it’s anyone’s game. Well aware of this, Hindenburg punches Dwight in the face, pulling out some health for himself. It’s not enough to eliminate his scratches and marks like his earlier Roost did, but at least it’s something.

For Dwight, though, this is enough to push him over the edge. His face turns red — well, redder than it already is — and smoke trails comically from within his ears. He turns all his focus on the task at hand, calling on heat, heat, and more heat … though instead of gathering it inside himself the way a Flareon normally would, he channels the power into the earth underneath Hindenburg, straining himself to the point of exhaustion. It pays off, though, as the floor rumbles, and the floating Ledyba gulps at the realization that this is not going to be fun. A second later, the floor explodes in a blast of lava, creating a makeshift volcano over which Hindenburg is roasted alive, screaming as only a bug can scream. His exoskeleton starts to wither from the sheer force of the lava, taking on vivid welts that sear his nerves. Dwight cackles as he looks on, enjoying the spectacle of the broken floor, the melting ceiling, and the burning bug in between. He’s left breathing heavily from the effort, but his tail is wagging as he watches the carnage. Totally worth it.

When the lava finally slows to a trickle and starts hardening on the sizzling floor, Hindenburg just floats there as if dead, doing seemingly nothing. Dwight shrugs at this, then circles a couple of times before he settles down to take a breather on top of a pile of junk sticking out from the burning goop. If the guy’s not going to do anything, he might as well steal some me-time, right? He sighs contentedly as energy returns to his limbs, enjoying the relief it provides.

But Hindenburg isn’t wasting time. Oh no. Although he’s hanging on by a thread, he’s funnelling his energy into his fist, resolutely concentrating as if his life depends on it (which it probably does). He keeps his eyes on Dwight, focusing on his pain, and as he flits over raises his shaking limb to strike. He raises it … raises it … and brings it down hard, not quite as forcefully as he might have done otherwise, but still enough to make Dwight yelp in pain before the Flareon sinks into unconsciousness and reverts back to his ordinary form.

Floating there for a moment, Hindenburg waves his arms and buzzes a faint cheer. Then his burn throbs, painfully, and he passes out as the battle finally takes its toll on him. Luckily, the now-Drifloon if returned to his Pokeball before he can splash into the liquid rock, and Dwight the Poliwhirl is given a similar return for rest. The trainers and ref, who have jumped all jumped up onto tables by this point, exchange looks, wondering how to get out of this blistering hot warehouse. All the while, dense lava hisses with smoke ...

*Sangfroidish (xxX)*

Hindenburg (M) Unburden
Health: 0%
Energy: 25%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Drain Punch ~ Focus Punch

*pathos (xxX)*

Dwight (M) Water Absorb
Health: 0%
Energy: 29%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Overheat + Lava Plume ~ Chill


*Arena Notes:*
- The wall on pathos’s side is splattered with gunk.
- An Eviolite is lying in a pile of discarded stones.
- A Moon Stone is resting next to some old equipment.
- Deep cracks are running across the floor.
- The floor is drenched in cooling lava.

*Calculations:*
- Hindenburg’s health: 31% + 3% (Drain Punch) - 31% (Overheat + Lava Plume) - 3% (burn) = 0%
- Hindenburg’s energy: 38% - 4% (Drain Punch) - 9% (Focus Punch) = 25%
- Dwight’s health: 14% - 7% (Drain Punch) - 12% (Focus Punch) = 0%
- Dwight’s energy: 34% - 15% (Overheat + Lava Plume) + 10% (Chill) = 29%

*Other Notes:*
- Hindenburg outspeeds Dwight (90 > 65).
- Overheat + Lava Plume created a 90% accuracy fire-type move that dealt 17% damage and cost 16% energy, with a 40% chance of a burn (due to increased temperature), and lowering the user’s special attack by 2 stages afterward.
- Evolution stone bonus totals: $4 for Sangfroidish, $1 for pathos.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Prizes:*
- Great job, you guys! Even though Sangfroidish edged out in the end, it was really anybody’s game, and the tide of the battle went back and forth like nobody’s business. Exciting stuff!
- Sangfroidish gets $24 (+ $4). Domhnall gets 1 EXP/happiness, Queen Anne gets 3 EXP and 2 happiness, and Hindenburg gets 3 EXP/happiness.
- pathos gets $12 (+ $1). Shir gets 2 EXP/happiness and gets to evolve, Akra gets 3 EXP and 2 happiness, and Dwight gets 1 EXP/happiness and gets to evolve.
- I get $15.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow that was pretty epic *u* Great battle Sangfroidish, and thank you so much for reffing, Totodile!


----------



## Meowth (Apr 1, 2015)

dat ending tho. (fyi, damage from status conditions shouldn't ignore the cap; pretty much the only damage that does is self-inflicted, like recoil or the HP cost of a substitute.)

Well played, pathos! I was sure you had me until I pulled back into the lead with that Roost. Awesome match :3 And thanks a bunch for reffing, Totodile!

what do you mean hindy didn't need 3 more xp to evolve, that's the whole reason i was so keen on winning


----------

